# Vegas pics!!!



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Perhaps a mod could move Peppers pics in here...

That way they will all be together


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

I see Pepper neglected to post a pic of himself from that evening


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Dante and Jodi


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Jodi, Ann and John


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

NT and Dante... see how happy Dante is


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Those were some massive drinks!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Talk about brain freeze!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

6am this morning after a night out


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Sunday night...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

Doing the tourist thing...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 23, 2003)

That should be enough for now 

Later!!!


----------



## prophet (Oct 23, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Awww, GREAT PICS Ann!! Thank you SO much for sharing!  I so wish I was there with you guys!!

Enjoy, and be sure to post more pics later


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 23, 2003)

Awesome pics!  It's funny how you have a perception of how people are doing to look and then they look totally different IRL.  

Can't wait to see the Olympia pictures!


----------



## kuso (Oct 23, 2003)

keep up the good work B


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 23, 2003)

shit you guys 

Looks like a great time.

NT great man for sharing the Candian cronic with Dante (jk) in that pic it looks like he is blasted 

BF your lookin HOT 

How are the krispey cremes damnit?


----------



## kbm8795 (Oct 23, 2003)

Y'all look great! I'll bet you are having the best time.....makes me wish I was out there...
and damn - my baby sister is a dancer in Vegas...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 23, 2003)

hey!
Smokin!
glad y'all are having a great time!
have to do it again next year!
hopefully, more of us can go!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2003)

NT& the Missus


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2003)

Dante


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2003)

Jodi eating....CHEESECAKE!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2003)

NT and his drink


----------



## ZECH (Oct 23, 2003)

Really looks as if NT is enjoying himself!!!!


----------



## david (Oct 23, 2003)

THANKS FOR SHARING!  GREAT PICS!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Dante and Jodi



Damn Jodi  --  Dante's hot!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey you guys had a blast....Awsome pics............


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

AWWWWWWWW I SOOOO WISH I WAS THERE WITH YOU GUYS!!! Looks like ya'll are having a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Butterfly thank you so much for posting them for all of us!!!!! We miss ya'll

PARTY HARD FOR US!!!!  

what is Dante's screenname????


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like Dante's the MAN


----------



## Stacey (Oct 23, 2003)

Who Is Dante?


----------



## Blieb (Oct 23, 2003)

great pics!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

is that you?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2003)

Dante is from Avant Labs.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 23, 2003)

are you, you?


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 23, 2003)

I'm me.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Dante is from Avant Labs.




I don't care where he's from.....He's hot!!!

I like men with dark hair.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

I can't believe you start whoring up this thread 
Stop it, this is for Vegas pics and "wow, you look so hot in Vegas" posts ONLY 

Damn whores


----------



## Pepper (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I don't care where he's from.....He's hot!!!
> 
> I like men with dark hair.



As a dude, I am not inclined or permitted to comment on Dante's "hotness."


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I can't believe you start whoring up this thread
> Stop it, this is for Vegas pics and "wow, you look so hot in Vegas" posts ONLY
> 
> Damn whores






OKAY OKAY EVERYONE...  MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE.


DELETE                   ALL                  YOUR WHORING COMMENTS


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like Dante needs to calm the f*!k down. The dude's out of control... Must be hanging around TP too much.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey now...leave the hot guy alone......


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2003)

LMAO at all of these comments... 

Thanks Ann, the pics are great! Please post anymore when you have time. 

I have to see a pic of Twin Peak and gopro! 

btw, tell that Dante guy to smile!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2003)

Dante the geek king


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 23, 2003)

That's right!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 23, 2003)

I think someone shit in Dante's corn flakes.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I think someone shit in Dante's corn flakes.



I was thinking the same thing DM. lol


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2003)

He is probably used to being much smarter than those around him and thusly anti-social


----------



## Eggs (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like the crowd in Vegas is having a good time!  I'm glad to see that and wish I were there 

Ah well, one of these times I'll get down there... lets not schedule on mid-terms next time 

Dang NT, you're showing the crowd how to party.  Might have to give that guy Dante a few more beers though and tell him its okay to dance and party.  I'm sure Babsie would thank you. 

You all are looking great though. Fade & Butterfly... I really appreciate that 6AM shot


----------



## Rissole (Oct 23, 2003)

Anyone willing to shout an Aussie an airfair so i can come party too...


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 23, 2003)

Is jodi wearing a Dell shirt in that 2nd picture?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> He is probably used to being much smarter than those around him and thusly anti-social



I have that same problem around most people.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Is jodi wearing a Dell shirt in that 2nd picture?



It says "Dull"


----------



## ZECH (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> I have to see a pic of Twin Peak and gopro!


ok............$5 bucks to whoever gets GP and TP to stand together for a pic to be posted here!!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I think someone shit in Dante's corn flakes.


I hear that is just how Dante is!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Dang NT, you're showing the crowd how to party.  Might have to give that guy Dante a few more beers though and tell him its okay to dance and party.  I'm sure Babsie would thank you.




  show him how to relax and live a little.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> ok............$5 bucks to whoever gets GP and TP to stand together for a pic to be posted here!!




Is that all you have to offer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I have that same problem around most people.




I have that problem too.  Bet he's dif. though when he's around people he's familar with?!?!?!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 24, 2003)

That's all they are worth!


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> ok............$5 bucks to whoever gets GP and TP to stand together for a pic to be posted here!!



How about TP and GP with Jodi in between?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 24, 2003)

I want a pic of the both of them bonging a beer together.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CaptainDeadlift *_
> How about TP and GP with Jodi in between?



that would be too cruel to do to Jodi.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 24, 2003)

Prince, we can always count on you to be the voice of reason.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 24, 2003)

Well, I talked to both TP and Gopro, but didn't get them to pose for a picture yet.  How about a picture of NT and I?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 24, 2003)

More pics after tonight.

NT, Mrs. NT, Fade, Butterfly, Gopro, ALBOB and Mrs. ALBOB are gonna hit the town.  If you feel the Earth move, don't worry, we'll put it back where it belongs.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey Albob, am I seeing things or have you lost weight??


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey Albob, am I seeing things or have you lost weight??



Wow, good eyes for such an OLD MAN! 

Yeah unfortunately, being unemployed, I'm having a hard time keeping my feeding schedule on track.  Oh yeah, food costs money too.  

(It's not that bad, I'm holding steady at 235 and look to get back up to my fighting weight thanks to some goodies Gorpo hooked me up with today.   )


----------



## kuso (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> If you feel the Earth move, don't worry, we'll put it back where it belongs.




You got gas again?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 24, 2003)

damn lookin good boys.
tell nt that he did good on the diet and looks smokin 
try not to have too much fun


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey Albob, am I seeing things or have you lost weight??


Hi ALBOB, you retire and you loose a tire, how did you do that, anyways you look great for an ole fart!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Hi ALBOB, you retire and you loose a tire, how did you do that, anyways you look great for an ole fart!!!!



Ah, don't give the old guy a big head, Tank. Oops, too late! 

Hey, I'd like to see a pic of TP and Gopro ego wrestling.....I'll put five bucks on TP.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Wow, good eyes for such an OLD MAN!
> 
> Yeah unfortunately, being unemployed, I'm having a hard time keeping my feeding schedule on track.  Oh yeah, food costs money too.
> ...


I thought you looked a tad leaner!! What type of goodies??


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

Viagra????


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Hmmmm, should I dignify these ravings of obvious lunatics or just walk away with my head held high?  

Me?  Walk away?  Yeah right.  

To the pinheads of the audience, piss off.  You're just jealous that I look so gooooood and get to hang out with the beautiful people. 

To J'Bo and Tank, thanks.  True, my diet isn't what it was but I've been trying to keep things clean.  J'Bo, you're right, NT looks awesome.  He talks alot about being a skinny little runt but don't be fooled, the man's got some serious guns.  

Since I seem to be the first of the party goers to come here I guess I get to give my impressions first so, here goes.

ALBOB's impressions of IM'ers:

Jodi: Unfortunately we didn't get to spend too much time together so I didn't get to find out if she's truely as sweet and funny as I think she is.  What I DO know is that young lady has an absolutely INCREDIBLE body.  If you ever want to get your butt kicked in the gym, get Jodi to be your workout partner.  Great job Jodi.  

Leslie:  Gentlemen, no matter how beautiful you think Leslie is, you don't know the half of it.  I THINK I kept from drooling all over myself but at this point I have no idea, and care even less.  

Gopro and Twin Peaks:  Obviously these two gentlemen have differences of opinions on certain subjects, but it's also obvious they both are incredible wealths of knowledge about diet, fitness, and supps.  No matter who's opinions you believe, I don't think you can go wrong with either one.  (And it's no small matter that they're both just plain great guys to just talk to.)

NT and Mrs. NT:  I could go on about these two for hours but, let me keep it brief by saying, everything you could have imagined about them is true.  

Fade:  Fade is just as funny and off-beat as I had imagine/hoped.  Great guy, with a great sense of humor.  A neccessary combination if you're gonna make a living being a house bitch.  

Butterfly:  I don't really have anything to say ABOUT Butterfly but, rather, a question TO her.  WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING WITH A SLUG LIKE FADE?!?!?  What a beautiful woman!  Beautiful physically and a beautiful personality.

Well, that's more than I've posted in some time so I think I'll go take a nap now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> J'Bo, you're right, NT looks awesome.  He talks alot about being a skinny little runt but don't be fooled, the man's got some serious guns.



No shit, when I saw NTs picture I wasl ike like holy crap, he purchased his tickets to the gun show.

Albob, you look like a shell of the man from before, did u shit out a bald midget?


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

What?  OK, I'm down from 250ish to 235.  At 6'1" and 235 I'm not in danger of winning the Mr. O but I'm not a midget.   You wanna talk midgets?  Let's talk about Fade.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Speaking of winning the Mr. O, here's a few faces you may recognize.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Another:


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

The Myth.  What a fantastic guy to talk to.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Still pretty big.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Definately NOT very big now.  Talk about shitting a midget.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Now THIS is big.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

A true gentleman and another great guy to talk to.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

I saw him showing off his back to someone and couldn't believe my eyes.  I didn't think it was possible for a human being to get that ripped.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 25, 2003)

Last but not least, big Mike.  Talk about awesome, he treated every single person he talked to like they were a long lost friend.  What a great ambassador for the sport.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Definately NOT very big now.  Talk about shitting a midget.



About all you can see is that his neck is tiny now, ouch.


----------



## Dero (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Me?  Walk away?  Yeah right.
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Last but not least, big Mike.  Talk about awesome, he treated every single person he talked to like they were a long lost friend.  What a great ambassador for the sport.



Good to know, he seemed to have a bad reputation a few years ago, he has crazy wide shoulders.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Definately NOT very big now.  Talk about shitting a midget.



Who is this????


----------



## firestorm (Oct 25, 2003)

btw,, why did you ruin the pics by putting your ulgy mug in them!!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

ahhh...Mike Mattarozzo, I met him many years ago, now he is one of the cool ones!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

holy shit! Albob you look bigger than Dorian Yates!!! 

that guy shrunk like a baloon!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

Larry Scott, now that's an oldie!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

Lee Labrada, I met him many years ago when he was still competing, best guest poser I ever saw!!! Awesome!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2003)

by chance did anyone see Russ Testo - the Physique Extradonaire?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

I saw a few pics of Flex Wheeler. Now I know he had surgery but DAMN that man must weight 190 pounds if he is lucky.  Man, take away the chemicals and the weights for a little while and that is what you have to look forward to.  Depressing.   Hope I never get sick.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok, we are back in Houston now and I've got a few more pics to post...

Me, Jodi, Fade, TP, Leslie


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

These are from Thursday night at the RA.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

Mrs.NT, Al, and me


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

Jodi and Dante


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

TP and Fade


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

NT... the party man!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

OMG,, does NT's hair color match his shirt color???  hahahaha  what a NUT!!!  I love that guy. hahaha


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh yes... and Dante DOES smile!!!  But only if he likes you   He's really a great guy and fade and I were very glad to meet him!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

...and that's all the pics I have, well of the ones I can post


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

oh you tease you!!!! lol    Hey is that last pic of Dante and NT again????  hahahaha


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

Now now... we all promised that any "riske" pics were not to be posted unless those in the pics approved


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

oh be a rebel and post lol    I'm just kidding BF


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

Butt,while you guys were having fun in Wegas,we (the ones that did not go...) have approoved any and all  pictures!!!  
Right FS????


RIGHT FS!!!!


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

He,he... Sounds and looks like you guys had a GRAND TIME!!!
Right on!!!
TY for sharing those pics!!!


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh absolutelly Dero. That is what came out of our meeting.


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh absolutelly Dero. That is what came out of our meeting.




SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,whatdy tell ya???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

Nice try guys


----------



## Dero (Oct 26, 2003)

What happened to Gopro,I did not see any pics of him???

Did he xnay his pics????


----------



## butterfly (Oct 26, 2003)

No nothing like that... we just completely forgot to take some


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2003)

Ok everyone...esp the people that posted on the first two pages.

Dante is a very quiet and reserved guy. I did get him to laugh twice though. He is also very intelligent and great to talk to.

It was great to meet the Avant Labs crew.
Mike from 1fast was also a great guy.

Gopro and TP talked to each other at the expo...but I missed it.

Gopro is nice as hell...great guy for sure.

TP...hmmm when I was talking to him he still didn't use smillies.
Also an awesome guy. 

The trip was a frickin blast!!!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh yeah....seeing all the muscle around there has pushed me to go balls to the wall at the gym.

Look out yall.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 26, 2003)

did you guys play truth or dare?


----------



## Eggs (Oct 26, 2003)

Glad  to hear you had a great time Fade 

I'm sure nobody was serious when talking smack with Dante, we just had to bust somebodies balls.    Luck of the draw I guess.

I told them we should mess with you, but they were adamant about going for the new guy.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> What happened to Gopro,I did not see any pics of him???
> 
> Did he xnay his pics????




I have always believed that TP and GP were the same who was having an inner conflict with himself, sort of like Golum from Lord of the Rings.  Since there is no pic woth both of them in it, this just adds more fuel to the fire...


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm sure nobody was serious when talking smack with Dante, we just had to bust somebodies balls.    Luck of the draw I guess.


I knew it wasn't anything serious. Just an FYI.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 26, 2003)

Ahh, cool... just wanting to make sure.  We can come across as dicks sometimes


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2003)

I know...this board is full of them.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

Soo who has a pic of GoPro???????????????/


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

welcome back BF and Fade!!!!  Glad to hear the trip was a good incentive for you to train hard Fade. Outstanding.


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2003)

I don't think anyone got a pic of him....how'd that happen?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 26, 2003)

Damn Fade!!!!  Not a single one?  Oh you guys suck.  j/k.  Hey Fade, how did he look?  big?


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah he was big.

Poor guy had to work with a bunch of hotties in tights at the VPX booth.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn I feel for him. I wish I could have "felt" for him. hahahaha


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 27, 2003)

Fire  --  You are too too funny.


WELCOME BACK EVERYONE


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Speaking of winning the Mr. O, here's a few faces you may recognize.


OMG! Of all the people, he is the one I would want to meet most! Big Louie!!!!! Albob, I'm jealous. You met some neat people!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

hey!
Glad that y'all are back! THanks for the pix!

NT~ ya big bull shitter! You have some size to you, mister!

Fade, BF-
Y'all look great and happy as always!
Jodie..Leslie..what can I say..wow...


Dang, albald...how was ferrigno? Looking trim there!

Next year! gotzta to it again!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I have always believed that TP and GP were the same who was having an inner conflict with himself, sort of like Golum from Lord of the Rings.  Since there is no pic woth both of them in it, this just adds more fuel to the fire...


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Oh yeah....seeing all the muscle around there has pushed me to go balls to the wall at the gym.
> 
> Look out yall.



Amen, brother! I'm with ya 110% on that.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

The pics are great!! You all look So beautiful!!! NT-- Nice pants~ I LOVE Them!! 

I'm glad you guys had a blast!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 27, 2003)

hey, we'll be there next year, right, Stace!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 27, 2003)

RIGHT


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2003)

I had a wonderful time with everyone, except Twin Peak. God, that guy is a real asshole.

So am I. I guess that's why we're friends.

It was a real pleasure hanging out with Butterfly, Fade, NT (and his girl), as well as Pepper (although I only met up with him once).

Jodi is a wonderful person and bursting with energy  

Many thanks to everyone for being so nice. I can't remember when's the last time I had so much fun.


---Dante


BTW---Fade, I'll PM you with the info soon, as I haven't forgotten


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> 
> 
> BTW---Fade, I'll PM you with the info soon, as I haven't forgotten


Sounds good. 

Thanks.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> I had a wonderful time with everyone, except Twin Peak. God, that guy is a real asshole.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2003)

It was a joke  He's a good friend a good co-worker.

What's interesting is that everyone I've met who considered TP to be an asshole, were those who often were found speaking out of their ass.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2003)

yeah I wasn't born yesterday buddy, I figured it was a joke.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2003)

Given that I don't know you, and have come across plenty of people who aren't equipped with a sarcasm detector, I don't take chances


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2003)

no problem, but after 15,000 posts (on this board alone) I am pretty good at detecting sarcasm online, not to mention  I am well aware that Twin Peak is affiliated with Avant Labs.


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2003)

...and WE KNOW TP is an asshole!!!
A well respected asshole, that is!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2003)

speak for yourself Dero.


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2003)

Ok ok....lets not muck up the thread.

I've been doing the weight thing for along time (14-15 years). Gopro, TP, Prince all have alot of good information about the sport.

Just because some of yall don't agree with each other doesn't mean that the other person is wrong. Their method may work for some people. Just agree that yall disagree and let the individual that the info is for take what they want from it.

I'm not pointing any fingers at any individuals...ok I am...Gopro, TP, and Prince instead of posting after each other "thats not right posts" just say "ok these are my beliefs" and THAT'S IT! No bashing no arguments.


If anything should be learned it's that not everything works for everybody. It's all trial and error. No matter how much I read about training in the late '80s I still had to learn what worked for me. Samething still applys. Hell, I've never stopped learning.

People listen to all three of you and have good results. That should be proof enough.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_Dang, albald...how was ferrigno? Looking trim there!



Big Lou is definitely still BIG Lou.  At 50 something years old he had some of the most awesome guns at the whole damn show.  My favorite was Sergio Oliva.  You talk about a man that loves life and has an infectious attitude, he's da' man.  

Yeah DG, it was quite a blast.  If it wasn't me that had been there I sure would have been jealous.  

I sure hope everybody is making plans to come back next year.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 27, 2003)

Who the hell is this Fade geek?    Dude, you trying out for the part of Rodney King?  "Can't we all just get along?"  








 

You guys have a nice flight?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> At 50 something years old he had some of the most awesome guns at the whole damn show.
> I sure hope everybody is making plans to come back next year.


Incredible isn't he??
You can bet we are crashing at the Albob pad next year!!


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Who the hell is this Fade geek?    Dude, you trying out for the part of Rodney King?  "Can't we all just get along?"
> 
> 
> ...


Leave me alone!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 27, 2003)

Stop picking on my fade Alboobie or I'll have to kick your butt


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_You can bet we are crashing at the Albob pad next year!!



That's NOT out of the question.  

Butterfly?  Kick my butt?   Oooooo goodie.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Fire  --  You are too too funny.
> 
> 
> WELCOME BACK EVERYONE



Funny?  You think I'm funny?  funny, how funny?  Funny looking? Funny humorous funny?  Funny,funny?  Funny as a joke?  How do you think I'm funnny?  hummm???   Why are the voices saying I'm paranoid.  what do they fuqing know!!!!  Shut up damnit  SHUT UP!!!  God they are so rude to just start talking in there all at once.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 27, 2003)

Man, those are some funny pictures!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi guys I'm home, although I don't really want to be but I am.

I had a great time and it was so nice meeting everyone.

I have some pics I'll post sometime this week.  And YES, Dante does smile.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Dante isn't a member here is he?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2003)

He made a few posts right in this thread.

He became a member here recently but he is from Avant.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Jodi, you get any pics of P-funk???


----------



## Jodi (Oct 27, 2003)

Yes I did.  I have 2 pics with him in it. 

It was very nice meeting you and John this past week.  I'm glad we had the opportunity to get to get together.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> He made a few posts right in this thread.
> 
> He became a member here recently but he is from Avant.



Yea Jodi I know he is from Avant but I didnt' know if he was a member.  He could have been  IronTime for all I knew.  lol


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Speaking of this Dante person,  does he workout?   How was  "Dante's Peak"?    hehehe  Ok korney joke but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2003)

I need to post here more often.

Forgot:

Meeting P-Funk was great. Very intelligent and easy to talk to. I apologize that I had forgotten to mention you, but as of the moment, I can hardly remember my name


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Speaking of this Dante person,  does he workout? .



No.

http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=6266&

As for Dante's peak, TP is one of the few people who has conquered it.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> No.
> 
> http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=6266&
> ...



hehehe  Damn dante,, you don't even smile or laugh in your posts!!!!  
Seriously,,, nice to meet you.  the people you met from here at IM.com think very highly of you  so That's good enough for me.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Dante' I knew you worked out. that was just a setup for my dante's peak joke.  Pics look pretty damn good though.  Hey if your coming back from an injury you should try supplimenting with some of those Avant products I've heard about!!   (thats a joke too)     So do you own this company or what is your connection with them.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 27, 2003)

> So do you own this company or what is your connection with them.



I'm the guy everyone goes to if they're looking for honest criticism.

In other words, every company needs the official ass kisser.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 27, 2003)

hahahaha  I hear you Dante.  so how big is this company?  I honestly never heard of before TP and a few others mentoned it here.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn! Your thread got whored bad! lmfao 

Great pics (thanx for sharing)...looks like you all had a blast....a trip of a lifetime!

Welcome back everyone.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2003)

Great pics guys, that woulda been so cool...
I wanna go next year!!! I'll see if i can get Miss Oz and her hubby to go as well  What about Kuso, a few Aussie's would be sweet, ay!!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 28, 2003)

This thread needs less talking about more picture posting.  

Very cool pics!  Looks like an awesome time.  

So, were there lots of cool freebies being handed out at the expo?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey all.  Great pics.

The weekend was both a success and a lot of fun.  Good times had by all.

Jodi, Leslie, Ann, John, Steve (NT) and Trish, Albob, and Patrick -- it was great meeting you all.

And yes, folks, Eric and I chatted for a while, a couple of times.  He is a nice guy, and rather down to earth.

Now can I go back to being an asshole?


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hey all. .....
> 
> Now can I go back to being an asshole?




We wouldn't know how to deal with you otherwise.


----------



## Dero (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> speak for yourself Dero.


OK!!
Everybody except Prince,knows!!!
 


How's dat?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

That can't be ALL the pics taken... where are the rest???  Jodi???  NT???


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

yeah!
Inquiring minds wanna know! and eyes wanna feast! NT~ You BETTER have taken pics of all out lady friends in the pool!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

I didn't really take any pictures this time.  Sorry.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

well..better take some next year!


----------



## ZECH (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> That can't be ALL the pics taken... where are the rest???  Jodi???  NT???


NT must still be recovering!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

I have some pics.  I will post them sometime this week.  

Of course my big hair is covering Leslie's face in one of them.  

Sorry Les!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

Big hair! LMAO.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

You wanna talk big hair???  Yours was nothin compared to NT's pre-braids pic


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have some pics.  I will post them sometime this week.
> 
> Of course my big hair is covering Leslie's face in one of them.
> ...




 For a lil chick you do have some bigassed hair..um, I mean high hair"


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I didn't really take any pictures this time.  Sorry.


Neither did I. I regret it now though 
Could be cause my fiance's brother did nothing BUT take pics all trip

It was nice to meet everyone. Everyone was totally different than I imagined. In most cases that is a good thing 
Except TP- he was a real ass


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> For a lil chick you do have some bigassed hair..um, I mean high hair"


  its not that high.  Its just sort of wild 

Maybe I never outgrew the 80's   OK, I'm so kidding here


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2003)

Just playing Jodi.

You are one awesoem chickie


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Definately NOT very big now.  Talk about shitting a midget.



Sorry to hijack this thread but there are a few posts on here about Flex Wheeler. I don't think most people realize that he just had a kidney transplant. It's fantastic that he is even walking.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

Jodi.  It is friggin high!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

like, stuck her finger in a light socket and never come down, kinda high?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2003)

And then hairsprayed it.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 28, 2003)

its awesome that all the IM'ers got to meet one another, sounds like a plan for next year, i'm there!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

Is the O always in Vegas???


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2003)

alright, does anyone else have any damn pics from Vegas?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

hey..next year...this time..we should do a cruise..yeah...that would be great..


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is the O always in Vegas???



Yes, except for when it's not, which is never.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> alright, does anyone else have any damn pics from Vegas?


No....they wouldn't let me take pics at the strip club.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2003)

you all went to the Mr. O, didn't you clowns take any pics???


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> No....they wouldn't let me take pics at the strip club.



How dare they!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> No....they wouldn't let me take pics at the strip club.


You are treading on thin ice babe


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> you all went to the Mr. O, didn't you clowns take any pics???


I took some at the ladies pre-judging if you are interested


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh please my hair looks no different then it does in my pics and nobody ever said my hair was high before.  Its a good hair style for me, beats the flat the head look.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Yes, except for when it's not, which is never.


Oh I miss your sense of humor already


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Is the O always in Vegas???



That's a rather personal question, don't you think?  





































Oh, you meant the Olympia, didn't you? Never mind then.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Oh please my hair looks no different then it does in my pics and nobody ever said my hair was high before.  Its a good hair style for me, beats the flat the head look.


I thought your hair was really cute


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You are treading on thin ice babe


That's a threat huh?


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

Did yall like my hair too?:bounce:


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

should have been higher!


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> should have been higher!


I trimmed it with clippers, and my underware keeps it from being poofy.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

Oh...my bad. What hair are you talking about?


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> No....they wouldn't let me take pics at the strip club.



GOGA


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I took some at the ladies pre-judging if you are interested



well, that would be better than nothing....I would rather see the Fitness pics!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, that would be better than nothing....I would rather see the Fitness pics!


Ok then... they are at home so I'll post them tonight or tomorrow.

I thought Kathy Priest looked fabulous.  Can't believe she didn't place higher.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> GOGA


Oh shit


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh shit


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

Stop drinking Pepper!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Stop drinking Pepper!!!!!



*Now*  you tell me!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I thought your hair was really cute


Thanks Ann


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

Jodi I like your hair also!!!! I think it looks very good & sexy on you!!!


----------



## Leslie (Oct 28, 2003)

Me too- we are just busting her chops


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

I know!  It was funny though because Leslie is so tall, she's wearing platform shoes and in the pic that I have, my hair is covering half her face.   

What you don't know is that she is crouching down to get to our height level  

I will try and post them later


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

I guess I'll post this one even though I look stupid  

That Blue Man show was really neat!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

aww..you look cute. thoughtful and cute. yep, yep, yep!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 28, 2003)

you even look beautiful on "vegas sleep"!  thanks for posting all of these!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

i am in for a cruice next year....damn let me think about that...does that mean that i wouldnt be able to get away from you guys  damn you people would end up throwing me over board...how about Disney World next year?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2003)

Well ... after having to stay an extra night because of our return flight being routed originally thru LA. we're back.  What a time we had. 

Everyone I met there from here (TP, Leslie, Fade, Butterfly, Jodi, Dante, Pepper, and Albob) were GREAT!

I took a few pics on the digital before I gave up on that.  It just wasn't working for me.  We have 6 rolls of film that we're getting developed.  I'm sure some of them will be postable  

Butterfly ... I'm having trouble remembering some of the nights


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah!
> Inquiring minds wanna know! and eyes wanna feast! NT~ You BETTER have taken pics of all out lady friends in the pool!



funny you should say that ... I think most of the pics from the expo were of me with the many beautiful ladies there


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> NT~ ya big bull shitter! You have some size to you, mister!



Burner ... thanks for the compliment but I don't have any real size to speak of and don't intend to really get any.  

Although, before the mammoth crowd rolled in, I would certainly say I was in the top 5 at the pool (how sad it that)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OMG,, does NT's hair color match his shirt color???  hahahaha  what a NUT!!!  I love that guy. hahaha



maybe my natural hair colour.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> No....they wouldn't let me take pics at the strip club.



  

oppps .... I don't remember that night.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> tell nt that he did good on the diet and looks smokin



not where I wanted to be, but I had started the Vegas diet about 1 week earlier.    But thanks


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I guess I'll post this one even though I look stupid
> 
> That Blue Man show was really neat!



The Blue Man Group was awsome.  I went back and bought the 2nd CD before I left.  I love that show 

Fade, do you like the CD's?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's one of fade and TP... fade's the goofy one sticking his tongue out


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The Blue Man Group was awsome.  I went back and bought the 2nd CD before I left.  I love that show
> 
> Fade, do you like the CD's?


Hell yeah. I like the first one better than the new one.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 28, 2003)

TP looks nothing like I thought he would.  Everyone else looked pretty much like I imagined.


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> oppps .... I don't remember that night.


Me neither....how about you Butterfly???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Well ... after having to stay an extra night because of our return flight being routed originally thru LA. we're back.  What a time we had.
> 
> Everyone I met there from here (TP, Leslie, Fade, Butterfly, Jodi, Dante, Pepper, and Albob) were GREAT!
> ...


I was wondering what happened to you guys   Glad your ok 

...and I have NO IDEA WHAT you guys are talking about


----------



## Jodi (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Hell yeah. I like the first one better than the new one.


Yeah me too.  It has way more percussion and it sounds very much like the show.  2nd one has too many vocals


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah me too.  It has way more percussion and it sounds very much like the show.  2nd one has too many vocals


Same reason I like the first best.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_



wow, absolutely nothing like I had pictured TP.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

I just scanned this one...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm afraid the quality isn't as good as we'd like but...


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

2


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

3


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

4


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

5


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

6


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

7


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

8


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

9


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2003)

10


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

Exactly how ugly did you all expect I'd be?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

TP - you have the boy next door look going on.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Although..........................Baby-T


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> TP - you have the boy next door look going on.



I guess this sums it up pretty well, I expected you to look like a dick.    I also thought you were like 23 or so, kinda like a prodigy type.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

thanks Ann, now will you post some pics of the "ladies"?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I guess this sums it up pretty well, I expected you to look like a dick.



no offense, but I was thinking the EXACT same thing (seriously though)! 

I expected a cocky looking asshole, someone that looks more like me! 

instead you look like a really nice, easy going guy.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> instead you look like a really nice, easy going guy.


You feeling ok Prince? You must be in a good mood?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> thanks Ann, now will you post some pics of the "ladies"?


I was thinking the same thing. You can tell they are bigger than the men on stage!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

I think TP IS HOT!!! I didn't know how sexy he is!! You have a very very beautiful Face!!!!!!!!!!

You look like My favorite Texas country singer--whom is VERY VERY SEXY and all the girls love-- Pat Green! I know you probably don't know him---he stays mustly around Texas singing--

But damn TP Your SEXXXXXXXXXXXY!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You feeling ok Prince? You must be in a good mood?



I said he *looks* like a really nice, easy going guy.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

maybe bigger than the men in the audience but not the men who were on stage the next night!  lol

know what though?  i'll never forget when i met lenda murray in person.  she was guest posing at a show i attended.  she looked absolutely massive on stage and in the photos i took.  but then after the show when i met her and she had sweats on she seemed almost tiny.  i know that sounds nuts.

her muscles aren't tiny that's for sure but when i was next to her -she was a LOT smaller than i ever imagined.

and cathy priest is REALLY tiny with tons of muscle on a small frame.  (she trained at my old gym).

there's a lot of illusion going on up there.  the women are frequently smaller in overall size than you'd expect them to be (i think it's actually the opposite with the men.  they seem to be even bigger in person than i imagine based on photos etc)


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I said he *looks* like a really nice, easy going guy.



You won't believe it, and I really don't care, but in fact I am.

Dale, I am 31.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

absolutely it's an illusion, that's what bodybuilding is all about. If you have a small  bone structure, short muscle bellies, and you get ripped, you will look huge on stage.

btw I met Lenda Murray many years ago as well, the thing I still remember is she had an awesome routine!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Nice sig TP...........but..........who you trying to fool anyway?


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2003)

Shouldn't it say "I just play one at IronMagazine"?


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Stacey,


I thought the same thing about TP, Pat Green.
Which looked nothing like I had expected the first time I saw him.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> (i think it's actually the opposite with the men.  they seem to be even bigger in person than i imagine based on photos etc)



Very true!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Dale, I am 31.



31 ... I would have never guessed that.  Although, I had many people arguing with me at the pool that I couldn't possibly be 37 with a 10 year old daughter.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Looks like everyone had a great time, some maybe more than others, everyone looked fabulous.



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nice sig TP...........but..........who you trying to fool anyway?



At least you aren't ruining my rep.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

And no, I have no idea who Pat Green is, but I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 31 ... I would have never guessed that.  Although, I had many people arguing with me at the pool that I couldn't possibly be 37 with a 10 year old daughter.



Yeah, I'd noty have guessed 37.  Probably low 30s.

So how old did you think I was?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And no, I have no idea who Pat Green is, but I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

TP is much better looking than that guy.


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, it was meant as a compliment.   I think Pat Green is nice looking, and I thought TP favored him, therfore I think TP is nice looking.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> Stacey,
> 
> 
> ...



Ya A thinner & cuter version of Pat Green--haha!!! 
I'm glad you know who he is-
Hes my favorite singer!!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_



Yum--thanks Prince--although there are MUCH better pictures of him out there!!! 


TP--- It IS a compliment


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> TP is much better looking than that guy.



Have u seen Pat Green in concert????? 

Hes a Major hottie--and all the girls around here go gaga over him!!!


----------



## Momma2 (Oct 29, 2003)

I think Pat Green is cute, in my opinion Mark David Manders is cutier.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2003)

Clay Walker is one of my faves


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Although, I had many people arguing with me at the pool that I couldn't possibly be 37 with a 10 year old daughter.




NT, you just had to put that in there didn't you.  


I would not have guessed 37 either.  I would definitely have said mid 40s/early 50s.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 29, 2003)

Yeah, no way he looks _or acts_ 37!!!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Oct 29, 2003)

GREAT Pics crew - glad you had a great time.  

I love hearing about people meeting who have "known" each other for so long - there are usually no disappointments!

Next year can I come?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

next year we are heading to Disney World


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Not me.  I want to go to O again


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Alright folks here goes.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Jodi, Ann & John


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Dante & Stephen


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Jodi & John sharing a drink that got us both very drunk that night


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Jodi & Dante

I hold one of the only pics of Dante smiling 

I was totally wasted here.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Jodi & TP - I love this pic


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Jod & Dante @ the RA


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

My personal favorite!!  This pic was taken just for IM! 

My big hair is in Leslie's face 

TP, Leslie, Jodi & Funky


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

The O


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Another of the O


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

1 more - I have more of the O if anyone wants to see them.

Also, in the next few days there will be a few more pics I have posted over at Avant


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

all i see is a pic of levrOne


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is another

Arnold is in this one but I was high up and he is the speck on the right.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 29, 2003)

no wonder dante was smiling!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Great pics peeps! 

And Jodi, you and Dante look great together


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

thanks Jodi.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 29, 2003)

just for J'Bo since she has such a hard-on for Levrone!


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 29, 2003)

Dante's a big dude!

Heh in that last picture all's I can see is Preists' gay bright hair (isn't that Priest?)


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> just for J'Bo since she has such a hard-on for Levrone!



ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanx


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

Good stuff Jodi.

Make sure you send them in for our O recap in the next M&M.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> next year we are heading to Disney World


Why?  Is there some kind of event there?  MtnBikerChk and I know our way around Disney World VERY well (we've been there like six times in the last six years).


> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Not me.  I want to go to O again


Is it going to be in Vegas again?  I'd like to go.  It'd be nice if the O and "Interbike" (major MTB trade show that we'd like to attend) are back-to-back weekends.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

Its in Vegas every year.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Is it going to be in Vegas again?  I'd like to go.  It'd be nice if the O and "Interbike" (major MTB trade show that we'd like to attend) are back-to-back weekends.


Always


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Good stuff Jodi.
> 
> Make sure you send them in for our O recap in the next M&M.


I sent these plus some more to Jessica already


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

Great.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

Fade and I are already making plans to go to the O again next year... anyone know the dates yet


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

Great pics Jodi!!!  I look totally wasted in the one of us at the Cheesecake Factory 

I found out yesterday that they are putting one in here in our area!!! 

I don't know why I didn't realize Governor Arnold was at the O


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

Weird thing is, he is at the Arnold Classic too.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Jodi & Dante
> I hold one of the only pics of Dante smiling



What guy wouldn't be smiling holding you like that?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Its in Vegas every year.



The last five years, yes, but not every year.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 30, 2003)

the Ms. O used to be in NY.  I remember those days 'cause I'm old.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

I hope it stays in Vegas... what a great place


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I hope it stays in Vegas... what a great place



was that your first time in Vegas?


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

No, 2nd time.  It was just a total blast!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The last five years, yes, but not every year.



Not every year ever, every year for the near future.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

fade and I bought into a timeshare, so party at our place 
It's the one called Tahiti http://www.consolidatedresorts.com/las vegas/services_lv.htm


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 30, 2003)

Very cool!  Congrats butterfly and fade!  So glad you had a wonderful time.  If I have to hitchhike (kidding) I'm going next year!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 30, 2003)

Depending on who and how many, we might be willing to get the 2-bedroom suite that sleeps 6 and just ask for a donation of like $100 per person for the week... way cheaper then a hotel!!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2003)

Woohoo, part at BFs and Fades place.  Let's see how many people a Las Vegas Condo can hold.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

well dale and dero and ris and fire and babs and i have talked and think that we could share one bedroom  
geuss no one liked the disney idea 
i have never been to Vegas and would like to go though.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

here's the party Albob!


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well dale and dero and ris and fire and babs and i have talked and think that we could share one bedroom
> geuss no one liked the disney idea
> i have never been to Vegas and would like to go though.



A Disney theme? Ooh Ooh, I want to be Mickey! ('Cause I damn sure ain't Mini.)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

and it's a wonder why I wasn't in the Olympia


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think I missed any of these lovelies.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

and more lovelies


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

one more


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

last one


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

Vega version of the big comfy couch (for those of you who don't have kids, the big comfy couch is a children's program)


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

didn't I say I should have been in the Olympia


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

it's always about the weed


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

Coyote Uglys was a constant stopping place ... morning, noon and night.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

Good stuff.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

the good father and KISS


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

here was the winning Halloween costume at the party we went to.


----------



## david (Oct 31, 2003)

That last pic is cool!!!!!!

But of course I loved them all, NT!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

those are some beauties. 
damn nt your arms are bigger than i thought. seriously you should be proud!
that weed guy was Canadian for sure.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Great pics NT! Loved your costume


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

I think he was Canadian    I scoulded him for .................. not sharing 

Thanks ... if you think they're bigger than you thought, then I'd hate to know how small you thought I was.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

thanks Jenny ... with the hair, I more than my fair share of people wanting to take pics 

One lady took a pic with her praying to my .......... umm .... cross.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

Great pics NT!!!  Where's the one of the Mrs in her costume???


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

BTW, I think we have some we need to exchange via email


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 31, 2003)

Coyote Ugly was just about the most ridiculous bar/club that I've ever seen. I didn't find the girls particularly attractive, as well.

Then again, I'm not a fan of girl on girl action, either, so I'm weird like that.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

hey!
THanks for all the pics..
psst..Ann..psst...want me email too? I still fee the need to see what all I missed?


NT~
Ya big ham! We gonna party next year!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Coyote Ugly was just about the most ridiculous bar/club that I've ever seen. I didn't find the girls particularly attractive, as well.
> 
> Then again, I'm not a fan of girl on girl action, either, so I'm weird like that.



to each their own


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> NT~
> Ya big ham! We gonna party next year!



there were others from the Halloween party I wish I could post of the missus ... in true party form. 

Hey ... we missed our flight going to Vegas and our Denver layover was long enough for a beer (or two) but I didn't know that till we got there.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

damn! Too bad! 
aw well..there is always next year, eh?
well..there is always email.....

Glad ya had a good time, bro!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey!
> THanks for all the pics..
> psst..Ann..psst...want me email too? I still fee the need to see what all I missed?


Sorry dear!  I would never break Mrs. NT's trust by sending pics of her around without her knowledge


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, but she wouldn't mind me seeing them.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

damn!
so....close!


----------



## Fade (Oct 31, 2003)

I can send one of me Burner.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

you're a good friend, Fade..but..um..no.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> ...I'm not a fan of girl on girl action...




Me either, Dante, me either.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Me either, Dante, me either.



Ew.  Gross.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Me either, Dante, me either.


***cough***bullshit***cough***


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm a lesbian!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Me either, Dante, me either.



g.o.g.a is complete uncalled for


----------



## butterfly (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm sure Mrs.NT would completely agree with you


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

hey no inside jokes here


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

not funny nt 
hey i am heading to calgary in 7 days.
any chance you and the mrs are?
its a long shot but i thought that i would try


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Me either, Dante, me either.


As if!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> not funny nt
> hey i am heading to calgary in 7 days.
> any chance you and the mrs are?
> its a long shot but i thought that i would try



I don't think so ... we might drive up the end of the month.   We're always a few weeks off.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2003)

NT, that pic of you in the banana hammocks is the most disturbing picture I have seen in recent memory.


----------



## Dante B. (Oct 31, 2003)

Now, a midget with a bullwhip in a clown suit, that's interesting.

I've revealed too much about myself. Gotta go.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

damn nt always missin yah  you guys doing that on purpose


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> NT, that pic of you in the banana hammocks is the most disturbing picture I have seen in recent memory.



it would disturb me too if I had such a pic.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Now, a midget with a bullwhip in a clown suit, that's interesting.
> 
> I've revealed too much about myself. Gotta go.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Alright folks here goes.



Mother Mary,,, damn that is Dante in the front right?  His arms look HUUUGE!!!  He showed me pics of himself last week but he didn't look that big.  This pic really puts his size in perspective expecially when sitting next to skinny OLE FADE!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHA   Just funnen you Fade!!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and it's a wonder why I wasn't in the Olympia



Looking good there NT, your one BIG little guy!!!  hahahaha   Hey man, you don't look 37 at all. Much younger if you ask me.  You look great man!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

so you in for next year fire?
we can start thinking of excuses to tell you wife.
what about a distant crazy cousin is getting married?


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well dale and dero and ris and fire and babs and i have talked and think that we could share one bedroom
> geuss no one liked the disney idea
> i have never been to Vegas and would like to go though.


Hey Jen, I'm not sharing a room with a guy who's hair is longer then yours!!!!  Dero can sleep in the bathroom tub.  hahahahaha

As for Ris,, I dunno, I think he and I would be sneaking out late at night for a 24hour gym!!!!  After we see each other in person I know we would be best of friends.  He is so cool and I like him alot.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 2, 2003)

well i will go in between you and ris and dero will have to take the floor since he hasnt spoken up yet


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

I already said Dero is in the Tub. who knows he may even bathe if we make him sleep in there. hahahaha     As for you between me and Riss, I dunno if I want to share you.  I want you naked all to myself.  riss is on the floor.  hahahaha


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

i am not gonna be naked silly


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

Wasn't there supposed to be like 20 IMers there this year?  And now everyone is swearing attendance for next?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wasn't there supposed to be like 20 IMers there this year?  And now everyone is swearing attendance for next?



Yeah, that happens.  Most people are talkers and some people are doers.  I like to think of myself as a doer.

Next year is a _possibility_ for MBC and I.  I have already got trips planned to San Francisco, North Carolina, and a different Vegas trip, so I'll have to see if me and the wife have time for this one.  It is a good possibility though, since it's only one or two days off from work.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wasn't there supposed to be like 20 IMers there this year?  And now everyone is swearing attendance for next?


They will all be there, doncha know.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> He is so cool and I like him alot.




I know, he is so dreamy.  Do you think you have a chance with him?  I'll ask him in homeroom if you want.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Looking good there NT, your one BIG little guy!!!  hahahaha   Hey man, you don't look 37 at all. Much younger if you ask me.  You look great man!!!



thanks Fire.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Wasn't there supposed to be like 20 IMers there this year?  And now everyone is swearing attendance for next?



then maybe you shouldnt announce your going again and everyone wont back out


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> then maybe you shouldnt announce your going again and everyone wont back out



Ouch.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

please notice the smilie 

i had to bail unless you were willing to give me a job to come home to. however once i know the dates for next year i will book off thur-mon.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

Don't know why NT didn't post this one before


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

Here's another one of fade & albob


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

who's leg is that? and is fade holding condoms?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

It's Mrs.NT's leg and no, no condoms


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

is it a menu? nice leg!  i wanta know where all the outifts that we were planning on wearing ?


----------



## Stacey (Nov 3, 2003)

I love all the pictures you guys are sharing!!!!!!! 
Everyone looks Great!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I know, he is so dreamy.  Do you think you have a chance with him?  I'll ask him in homeroom if you want.



hahaha  very funny Dale ya bitch.  hahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i am not gonna be naked silly



No I won't be going and yes you would be naked.  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

I concur with Stacey,  thanks everyone for the photos; now I can see for certain that Albob is ugly.  hahahahaha  J/K Albob.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 3, 2003)

Great pictures everyone!

I can't believe I finally got to meet Fade, Butterfly, NT, NT's Missus, Jodi, Leslie, GoPro, Twin Peak & Dante.

That was so cool!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Wholly cow look who is here!  Hey Lorraine how the heck have you been?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> No I won't be going and yes you would be naked.  hahahahaha



FUQ that you arent going...dont make me ruin your life by showing up at your door to physically bring you there...cause i will you know.


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Wholly cow look who is here!  Hey Lorraine how the heck have you been?



I know...I know.  I apologize for being gone so long.  It would take 4ever to catch everyone up on what's been going on in my life lately.  It's all good.  However, it doesn't leave me with much online time anymore.

I've missed everyone  

That's why it was so great to run into some of you at the Olympia.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 3, 2003)

It was great meeting you as well Lorraine.  You look fantastic and thanks again for the advice during my competition


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> I can't believe I finally got to meet Fade, Butterfly, NT, NT's Missus, Jodi, Leslie, GoPro, Twin Peak & Dante.
> ...


Yes, that was a very nice surprise meeting you!!!  Glad you and fade recognized each other


----------



## Fade (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Mother Mary,,, damn that is Dante in the front right?  His arms look HUUUGE!!!  He showed me pics of himself last week but he didn't look that big.  This pic really puts his size in perspective expecially when sitting next to skinny OLE FADE!!!!!!!  HAHAHAHA   Just funnen you Fade!!!!!!!!


Oh yeah?!? Well well...I'm back in the gym buddy.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

hahahaha  Fade!!!!!   I know your a big bitch my friend.  I want your legs actually.  Well before you hurt yourself anyway.  Hell your legs are probably still bigger then mine.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

J'Bo we'll see.  It is way to far in the future for me to ever say yes.  I'll work on the wife.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> J'Bo we'll see.  It is way to far in the future for me to ever say yes.  I'll work on the wife.


I was wondering what happened to your wife...


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> hahahaha  Fade!!!!!   I know your a big bitch my friend.  I want your legs actually.  Well before you hurt yourself anyway.  Hell your legs are probably still bigger then mine.


HEY!!!  Noone calls my hubby a bitch ... except me that is


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

Oh sorry BF, I meant that in a good way not derrogitory thus the (hahahahahaha)  oh boy I just keep pissing ya off tonight.  Think I should signoff now.   Talk to ya laterz.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 3, 2003)

Silly FS... didn't you see my  at the end???


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I was wondering what happened to your wife...



Oh the wife is always on my side. don't worry BF, I'd never do anything to jeapordize my marriage including going away to the Mr. O. without letting her know the real deal.  Also she would probably go with me. She, unlike me, loves to gamble.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Silly FS... didn't you see my  at the end???



Yes maaam, I did.  but sometime yaaaa juuuust never  know.  I wasn't sure if you were just being kind yet a little peeved.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Oh the wife is always on my side. don't worry BF, I'd never do anything to jeapordize my marriage including going away to the Mr. O. without letting her know the real deal.  Also she would probably go with me. She, unlike me, loves to gamble.



I see bullshit through my screen right now


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

ahhh man-- I'm so jealous you guys got to meet Lorraine!!! 

Hi Lorraine!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Great pictures everyone!
> 
> I can't believe I finally got to meet Fade, Butterfly, NT, NT's Missus, Jodi, Leslie, GoPro, Twin Peak & Dante.
> ...



Lorraine, it was really nice meeting you too.  Hope to see you at the Arnold as well.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

When is the Arnold?  Someone have a link???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

The expo is Feb. 28, and March 1 and 2.  The expo is MUCH bigger and crazier than the O.

Colombus is not nearly as much fun though.  Search for the Arnold Classic.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

Sounds like a trip to me.....if GP is going


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

That was easy 

http://www.arnoldclassic.com/


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

Guess I got the dates wrong:

March 5-7, 2004.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

I was wondering about that... the schedule says Feb28, Mar1-2 but the main page says Mar5-7 

Do you know where you will be staying yet?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

Columbus is only a 6-7 hour drive for me and I would love to see this type of thing up close plus meet other IM'ers!  Count me in if we're organizing a trip there!


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 4, 2003)

Honestly, I prefer the environment of Columbus to Vegas; only for the Arnold, though, as it's not as if I have any other reason to fly on over there.

But then again, I'm the party pooper of the bunch, and the most conservative.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

Nevermind... the schedule that is up is from 2003...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The expo is Feb. 28, and March 1 and 2.  The expo is MUCH bigger and crazier than the O.
> 
> Colombus is not nearly as much fun though.  Search for the Arnold Classic.



The expo is bigger and crazier??  Hmmmmm ... just maybe we'll have to take this show in.  Maybe it can be a family trip seeing as it's in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

That's exactly what we were thinking NT!!!  Cory could always babysit J if we want to go out one night too


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

There are more freaks walking around and such, the booths and giveaways are bigger, there are more booths and it takes 30 minutes to get to the restroom the place is so packed.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

geeze louise. 
march 7th is our novice fitness comp. for some of my clients 
geuss i just wasnt meant to hook up with you guys this year


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

March is next year.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 4, 2003)

TP - do you know anything about The Fit Expo held in California Feb 20-22.  It's held during the Ironman Pro Invitational.  Does Avant attend?  Thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> March is next year.


thanks smart ass


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> TP - do you know anything about The Fit Expo held in California Feb 20-22.  It's held during the Ironman Pro Invitational.  Does Avant attend?  Thanks!



No, and no.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> thanks smart ass



Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

I want to go to the Arnold   I believe the lack of funds may stand in my way.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Glad to be of assistance.



well here is one good thing about not being able to go.....missing TP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

Now was that nice?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Honestly, I prefer the environment of Columbus to Vegas; only for the Arnold, though, as it's not as if I have any other reason to fly on over there.
> 
> But then again, I'm the party pooper of the bunch, and the most conservative.


Please.............as if. 

Your image is ruined my dear.  The cat is out of the bag, your a nice guy, fun to hang around, your quite humourous and your not a party pooper.  So


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> your a nice guy, fun to hang around, your quite humourous and your not a party pooper.  So



Really?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Now was that nice?



"I am not a dick in real life, I just play one on T.V." -TP

T.V. must be internet


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Really?


Yeah, but we know what a dick you really are TP.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

Yeah TP, you're so arrogant


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> "I am not a dick in real life, I just play one on T.V." -TP
> 
> T.V. must be internet



J'Bo you really have no idea that I am kidding around, do you?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

Ann and Jodi, stop with the ****ing smilies.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> Honestly, I prefer the environment of Columbus to Vegas; only for the Arnold, though, as it's not as if I have any other reason to fly on over there.
> 
> But then again, I'm the party pooper of the bunch, and the most conservative.


I don't know what your talking about, we had a blast hanging with you!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ann and Jodi, stop with the ****ing smilies.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> J'Bo you really have no idea that I am kidding around, do you?




Why don't u 2 just bang and get it over with?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> J'Bo you really have no idea that I am kidding around, do you?



ah no not really...maybe its your inability to use smilies yet still be a sarcastic ass...i know that i am one however i do use smilies dodo head 

Dale...not in this life time


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

I don't think TP would ever disrespect his wife for a fling.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 4, 2003)

TP is mine. Anyone else touches him, and they're dead.

Yes, that means you too, J'Bo, so stop flirting with my man.

I don't share.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

flirting with TP  

i figured he was your bitch...i mean man  (that was a joke btw...the bitch part not that he isnt your "man")


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dante B. *_
> TP is mine. Anyone else touches him, and they're dead.
> 
> Yes, that means you too, J'Bo, so stop flirting with my man.
> ...


I knew there was something funky going on with the 2 of you.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 4, 2003)

You should have seen them together when they were measuring their biceps


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

Don't forget sharring the same Baby-Tee


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

anyone manage to get a pic of that???


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

I confiscated all cameras.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

TP ... is there anything to do in the evening in Columbus?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2003)

There is a club strip, and a few big party's.  Probably the most fun thing would be to swing tickets to one of the big after parties.  Its certainly NOT Vegas though.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

cool, thanks  
Should check out ticket prices and see what's what.  Maybe we can squeeze in the Arnold


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Lorraine, it was really nice meeting you too.  Hope to see you at the Arnold as well.



Yep, I'll be there.  I wear a path between Florida and Columbus with as many times as I go there to train with my trainer.  One more trip won't hurt.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 5, 2003)

Way cool!  fade and I get to see Lorraine & TP again!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> Yep, I'll be there.  I wear a path between Florida and Columbus with as many times as I go there to train with my trainer.  One more trip won't hurt.



Very cool, I look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 6, 2003)

DaMayor will be attending Da Arnold...please hold your applause.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> There is a club strip, and a few big party's.  Probably the most fun thing would be to swing tickets to one of the big after parties.  Its certainly NOT Vegas though.



  If we do make it, we'll be with our daughter, so the night life will consist of watching Tv in the hotel room.  And we'd only have a couple of nights to kill.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

damn! Too bad we can't go to that too! I have aunt/uncle in Columbus!
was'sup, NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

Burner ... you're going to have to find time soon ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> DaMayor will be attending Da Arnold...please hold your applause.



Get out.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Sounds like we'll to be starting a "Who's going to the Arnold thread" soon


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2003)

Just start a thread that includes everyone from IM.  They will all say they are going, until the last week.

And we know who is planning the parties.

P.S.  I promise to get a picture with Eric and I together.


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Get out.



That's what my wife said...Hence my attendance at the Arnold.
  (J/K)


----------



## DaMayor (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Just start a thread that includes everyone from IM.  They will all say they are going, until the last week.
> 
> And we know who is planning the parties.
> ...



Firstly, I will give at least three weeks notice of my cancellation.
Secondly, I have absolutely no intention of participating in any celebratory events, as my primary objective will be that of becoming more educated in the finer aspects of competetive bodybuilding and dietary supplimentation.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

NT you are sooo gonna party one night.
Right?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

if we go to Columbus?  If wherever we go they allow minors.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

wahoo! Party @ Chucky Cheeses!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

when is the Arnold?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

rumour has it it's march 5th-7th

We had a party at Chucky Cheese for my daughter.  We had a great time.  :rolf:


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wahoo! Party @ Chucky Cheeses!



I'm at home with the kids at Chucky Cheese, in a pool with the not so active or at the bar with others trying to keep up.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

might be 'doable'..we could stay w/ my aunt/uncle...


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

I saw Babs note about most hotels being filled up ... and the Hyatt rooms being $244 a night.  It doesn't look good for us - might have to go to cancun for that kind of price.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

or belize...

ramons village:
http://www.ramons.com/


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

NT i am looking into renting a house for the weekend. You and the Mrs. and baby NT can stay there too. Dont mind all my men though  j/k of course. We can find a baby sitter for one night. Cant we?


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> The expo is Feb. 28, and March 1 and 2.  The expo is MUCH bigger and crazier than the O.
> 
> Colombus is not nearly as much fun though.  Search for the Arnold Classic.


I guess I should find out the date of the Mardi Gras Open Paintball tourny. Huh Butterfly?


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Like I keep saying... Cory will be 16 by then and he is going with us to the Arnold and he definitely would not mind babysitting one night... so long as we pay him with pizza, soda and movies 

Cory is a very responsible young man.  He's also a Boy Scout working on his Eagle rank so he has first aid experience and knows how to stay calm in an emergency.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

all the necessities of a growing child..
I'm still growing..


what paint ball tourney


----------



## Fade (Nov 6, 2003)

Mardi Gras Open


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I guess I should find out the date of the Mardi Gras Open Paintball tourny. Huh Butterfly?


Yeah cause if it's the same weekend I'm going to the Arnold without you guys.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

hyper ball, though, eh?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> NT i am looking into renting a house for the weekend. You and the Mrs. and baby NT can stay there too. Dont mind all my men though  j/k of course. We can find a baby sitter for one night. Cant we?



I will not promise anything, but it would be hard to resist not going out one night if we had the eagle scout watching over baby NT.  We'll see how things progress.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

Would you guys consider driving?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 6, 2003)

nevermind 33 hours is a bit much


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 6, 2003)

good ... because with baby NT in tow, 33 hours wouldn't work out so well.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

Babsie - What's the three letter code for the airport in Columbus... is it CMH???

NT - I priced roundtrip for 3 staying at the Adams Mark Hotel for 3 nights for $1300-$1400 through expedia.com


----------



## butterfly (Nov 6, 2003)

How's this package for you guys???

Total:  $1,837.94 
Avg/person:  $612.65 
        This total includes: items selected, taxes, & fees for flight. 

Flight: 3 roundtrip tickets   

7:20 am Depart Calgary (YYC)
Arrive Columbus (CMH) 6:45 pm  Thu 4-Mar
Duration: 9hr 25mn    America West 182  / 743  
 Connect in Phoenix (PHX)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

8:00 am Depart Columbus (CMH)
Arrive Calgary (YYC) 2:20 pm  Sun 7-Mar
Duration: 8hr 20mn    America West 742  / 6792  
Connect in Phoenix (PHX)

Hotel: 1 room for 3 nights   

 Adam's Mark Columbus 
 Columbus, OH  

This hotel is situated Downtown, 4 blocks from Greater Columbus Convention Center; 2 blocks from the State Capitol Building.   
Check-in: Thu 4-Mar-04  Check-out: Sun 7-Mar-04  Standard room sleeps 4   Included


----------



## Lorraine (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Babsie - What's the three letter code for the airport in Columbus... is it CMH???
> 
> NT - I priced roundtrip for 3 staying at the Adams Mark Hotel for 3 nights for $1300-$1400 through expedia.com



CMH is correct.

Try the Courtyard Marriot on 35 W. Spring Street.  It's right around the corner and is usually more reasonably priced.

Also, try the The Lofts, Crowne Plaza & Red Roof Inn on Nationwide.  It's right across the street.

And don't tell them 3 people.  Reserve it for 2 and sneak the 3rd, 4th, 5th (heehee) person in.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> And Jodi, you and Dante look great together


Sorry Jenny I missed this 

Dante is a great person and has really become a close friend.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 9, 2003)

Wait, the Arnold is Mar 4-7?  I think I will be in Columbus visiting a college buddy that weekend.  Hmmm, I am going to have to go check my itinerary.  Does anyone know the exact dates of Mardi Gras?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Lorraine *_
> CMH is correct.
> 
> Try the Courtyard Marriot on 35 W. Spring Street.  It's right around the corner and is usually more reasonably priced.
> ...



Thanks Lorraine!

Thanks B ... that's about $2300 - $2700 on expedia.ca

We'll look at the price of the hotels Lorraine has mentioned.  Although we'd like to go, we don't want to spend a lot on this trip.  There is a house purchase in the future as well as another 'adult' get away for us.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> Wait, the Arnold is Mar 4-7?  I think I will be in Columbus visiting a college buddy that weekend.  Hmmm, I am going to have to go check my itinerary.  Does anyone know the exact dates of Mardi Gras?


Mardi Gras will be over by the time the Arnold comes around...

Mardi Gras Day is always the day before Ash Wednesday, which is different each year depending on the date of Easter Sunday.

2004: Feb. 24

Tentative schedule
http://www.nola.com/mardigras/parades/?/mardigras/parades/daycal.html


----------



## butterfly (Nov 25, 2003)

BUMP for Fitgirl!!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm testing this new pic posting thing...


----------



## butterfly (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, anyone know why the IMG tag doesn't work any more???


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

I think Prince changed it, I read that in the suggestions I believe, I think Rissole was putting very large pics on here


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey  I was not.....
Its just my buff frame wont fit in a small pic


----------



## katie64 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hey  I was not.....
> Its just my buff frame wont fit in a small pic


   

ARE YOU HOLLERING AT ME????????????


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

No, not really, just a small retort


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> No, not really, just a small retort


you've got a  small what???
Dude..you really sure you wanna share that???


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

This is family... i can share anything i want


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

yeah..but..some things should be only know with yuour wife..and doctor...


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

you always take it too far dont you....
i like that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

all for a good laugh....
what time is it there?
1am here....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 23, 2003)

shit dats late 1915


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

or early...you are a day ahead of us....


----------



## butterfly (Dec 23, 2003)

So noone answered my question???

How do you make the IMG tag work now?


----------

